# FET Success with Blastocyst?



## Teresa1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello

First time posting here. I'm due to do a FET in April 2010 with the Lister. We have two good quality blastocysts frozen. I just got a BFN with a SET in January. 

I'm wondering if anyone has had success with a FET blastocyst after a BFN (same batch). I'm trying to remain positive but if the embryologist picked the best one in January then I wonder how the two frozen can make it......

Any success stories to cheer me up would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi there
I am lucky enough to have one son following IVF at LWC in September 2007. I had a cycle of IVF in June 2009 to conceive #2 which resulted in a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage. I moved to the Lister and had another IVF cycle in October 2009 where I got a BFN after SET (AA blast) notwithstanding taking steroids, cyclogest and clexane to optimise success. I was told that the embryo might have been 'too perfect'  . The cycle did, however, result in 2 blast frosties. 
These 2 blasts successfully thawed and were put back in on wednesday 3/2 and I am now anxiously awaiting OTD (12/2) although will test 9/2 when my period is due. The 2 blasts that were put back were AB and BB - so one was very near perfect and the other not quite so good. I will keep you posted as to whether it works, but I just wanted to say that sometimes the embryos used for FET may not be much poorer quality than the one they chose to go with during your fresh cycle. 
Nicki


----------



## Teresa1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Good luck with the wait and testing. Look forward to hearing the good news!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our fresh cycke was BFN, twins from our FET...


----------



## Teresa1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant - lovely Irish names!!!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

FETforsuccess said:


> Brilliant - lovely Irish names!!!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies I too have blasts on ice and worried sick about it, will have ET around the 22nd of this month.


----------

